# Routte County Weakness



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

bad blood between eagleco and routtco...you guys should put aside your differences for the time being and fokus your energy on the real problem here: the rainbow family!


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*wow*

Congratulations craporadon, you can beer bong. Freshman orientation must have been the climax of your pathetic eagle county trust fund life.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmm....Bongs..........we prefer ours to be glass and at least three feet in height. We'll leave the swallowing (and other forms of fellatio) for the illiterate who can't spell (Routt). We'll also need to see your river permit next time you're in our County......thanks....RCRE


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*routt county*

RCRE, Did you check the cows in the pasture for their permit when you were doing those 30 cfs first descents, yahoooo


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

yes craporadon they came over to the rafters and we funneled crown royal bitch. and then they sacked up and ran stupid falls. and then other members of the routt made their way through your dumpy town and cleaned cross creek for you. you've got balls opening up a rip routt post when they come to your town and run the shit while you ***** are playboating on the eagle.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

***** = ****...?


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

yeti, i don't know what that means....but i'm sure you are more familiar with the word than i


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Beware people, hide your children and pets, juding by his posts and handle, CRAPoradon has two strange fetishes: Farm animals and feces. Yikes..........Oh, and he also likes swallowing the contents of tubes.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

You were gettin a little repetitive there buddy, yeah a little repetitve. You should do a Beer Bong for everytime that you mention the word Beer Bong in your post.

I like me bongs glass and about 3' high as mentioned before. OT-ya know they make ass bongs now? Its true, i heard em talking about a month ago on HStern. Then of course they brought in a hottie to demonstrate. Its pretty interesting. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

what exactly is an "ass bong"? is it a regular bong shaped like an ass? or a bong you use with your ass? or a bong you hit while getting ass? this product siounds strangely intriguing


----------



## bosco (Feb 6, 2004)

You don't have to get so worked up Piano, everyone knows you can't handle your liquor!!! Besides, don't you just videotape everybody anyways?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## KT (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL - this could quite possibly be the longest prep time for a post in the history of Mountainbuzz. This was two months ago - which gave you plenty of time research the spelling of Routt County but obviously too much time has passed for you to remember the entire story.

Zero  the number of Eagle County crew that showed up to run Stupid Falls  forcing the Routt CO. crew to roll solo.

Zero  the number of Eagle Co. crew that ran Avalanche Falls on their high water run.

You guys did a good job on the beer bongs  but no self-respecting RCRE member would ever share a beer bong with that muttly Eagle County crowd  I cant believe you would even offer with the number of open sores on your mouth outnumbering your teeth.

30 cfs cow pasture runs? That would be high for Homestake...


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm not sure how to describe the ass bong. It goes in the chic's butt though. I've only seen it in Random Porn on the internet and from Stern's show. Maybe there are still pics of it on his website. Its pretty funny.....and the girls were smokin hot. Oooo snap, i made a pun


----------



## Deputizer (Jun 6, 2006)

What shit have you eagle county bitches been stepping up on anyways. You sound like all bark and no bite.


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*30*

That would be high for Homestake. Thats why we take such stylish beer bongs. You have not seen true form on a beer bong until you come to the refined pastures of Eagle County. But I'm sure if you keep looking in those Routte COunty pastures you will find another elusive 30 cfs first d to enforce upon. You just need to brainwash all the cattle to pee at the same time and you will get the surge to enforce upon.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

what is the purpose behind the marketing of the ass bong? does it get you high? or is it just some weird new german trend taking the nation one asshole at a time?


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

Let's set the record straight, the Routt County crew, aka "Team No Judgement", do have something to be ashamed of. Not so much for declining the beer bong, i really don't blame them for that. What you have to understand is that TNJ saw that our fire was much better than your pussy vail fire and came over for the prospect of fine new york strips and crown royal. That's how we roll biotches. 

Where the embarrassment for TNJ is spawned is in the fact that once arriving on the ballaz side of the river, KT had diarhea of the mouth regarding rafting OBJ with us. (Once again that's how we roll biotches). Unfortunately, a night of shit talking and whiskey were too much for team no judgement and the next morning TNJ bailed before anyone else woke up. To KT's credit, I did get a message in which KT called himself out, which means a lot, and youe really can't argue with his post.

On the Other hand, not sacking up to raft OB is pale in comparison to the fact that Vail has quite possibly the best whitewater in the state sitting in its backyard and Vail locals are too busy having a circle jerk at the play park to clean it out. 

And finally, Yeti, why are you so interested in **** and ass bongs? If that's your true interest you should give up kayaking and spend your time surfing the net for gay porn, that seems to be your type of crowd! O that's right, you dont kayak you just make gay comments on mountain buzz!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Cant we just stop the name calling and focus on ass-bonging. 

Its strictly for the ladies. And of course it gets you high, depending on what ya pack it with.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

fucking crazy, id never heard of ass bong until today.....

its ok kato, you just chill out wherever "home" is for you, im sure youre the head honcho there, no one disputes it at all. fuck, you know what, kato for president. why should just us coloradoans get to take shit from the almighty that is kato? lets elect him into the white house and then he really will be better than everyone else. i mean, hes already the best kayaker on the planet, hands down. 

dood, i dunno brah....you might too cool to hang with us forum buzzards. waaaay cooler than any of us here. youre so cool they should just make a state just for you. and nobody is allowed in unless theyre cool enough for your standards. which would be what, like six people maybe? thats about how many people are as hardcore as you are man, let me tell ya. i shiver at night thinking about how uncool i am compared to you. nightmares BRAH!

but seriously, how hot was the chick they had on HStern doing it?


----------



## routter (Mar 10, 2004)

Eagle County boys droppin' it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxzWpU9ir48

Routt county boys droppin it:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/album_page.php?pic_id=1132


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

*rc*

Slides like Stupid Falls were really cool in the late 90's when people first figured out they could run them. I guess RCRE has'nt figured out that slides are overrated. You can have Cross Creek, slide all over the place. Yahooo I'm sliding, wow.


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

one things for sure, everybody is invited to my state except for yeti. It doesn't matter if you're too pussy to take a beer bong or flake out on your claims, or even if you're from Vail, i'll rip you on the buzz and drink beer with you at the take-out. You're all welcome to rip on me too. (Except Yeti). The cow piss thing was funny btw. 

The fact of the matter is this thread started out by RCRE getting called out, it's not a thread about ass bongs and **** until yeti and gapers piped in. That's when things got homosexual. I think the only "forum buzzard" is yeti, everyone else actually kayaks. So yeti, I'm sure you could be a forum buzzard on a gay website and get all your assbong questions answered, then at least the premise of the site would be more conducive to your lifestyle. And i think gapers would be a good screenname on a site like that too :lol:


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

eh, you bore me kato. you can sit here and throw insults all you want, im going to go boating. i stills ay kato for 2008 tho...one dumbass ******* out of the office and one dumbass ******* into the office....


----------



## Kato (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey yeti, routter has video of you with the eagle county boys! That shit is sick!!!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Kato is a dude? I honestly thought you were a chic. And where's all the *** stuff coming from any way? I remember no talk of ****'s in this post. Obviously i said ass-bonging is for the ladies and those who like to smoke the finer things in life. Not alcohol. Thats just disgusting, have some class routter, geez. 

As for the screen name, its gapers. Plural!! Directed towards all Texans and you dickbag. Kiss the rings, bitch.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

oh you didnt know talking about an ass bong and me correcting slee's spelling made us ****? COMPLETELY brah....i mean, we do have to listen to Kato, he knows more than we ever will. EVER. sucks but yeah! Kato 2008!


----------



## crowdaroundum (Jul 8, 2006)

Drink when your county is called!! (although this is Craparado, where the bootie is hardly enforced) indeed stupid falls... very 90s,, we should cherish those drops in our wavesport promo vids while tokin on ass bongs .. ... or not  the routt county boys must have worn their little hearts out on their big expedition through the uncharted waters of the crested butte area,, Maybe next time craporadon!!! Oh yeah,,, its not Bakers Box its Pandas


----------



## KT (Feb 23, 2004)

NEWS ALERT: Slides have been deemed un-cool by the Eagle Co. posse and therefore should no longer be run until further notice. Slides should be walked and followed by a beer bong. 

But dont fret Buzzards  all trends come full circle  Im holding on to the hope that parachute pants, the Macarena AND slides make a comeback. There once again will be a day that we will be able to run slides without shame, public ridicule or oppression!

Im out  late for a freestyle walking session


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Eagle County Boaters:

Beware, the RCRE has located a probable 1st D within your boundaries. It probably won't go until next June. It was scouted this past weekend. Good luck figuring this one out. We will be happy to show you all the lines after our successful poach. 

If anyone can guess it's whereabouts, we might let you tag along.

Until then, stay out of Routt County if you know what's good for you.


----------



## Chad D (May 11, 2005)

*Potential 1st D*

There are porbably a few left around here but not much. My guess would be you looked at Lime Creek Canyon (Eagle to Thomasville road). A group of us ran from Lime Creek Park to ~ 4miles down to the first bridge over Memorial weekend. We havent had a chance to write it up yet but basically it took two days and was very slow going with a decent size creek bed and some great rapids along with some extremely steep stuff.

There may be a few things above the upper pan but other than that I have pretty much looked at everything near Vail. But I am sure there is more to be had and I try to get in one new run a year so PM me if you want to share and I will share back, offline  

Chad Dyson


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

is lime on the 'pan side?

we dropped into something i thought was "lime" 3 or 4 yrs ago that was a logjam-fest .. we didn't even make it to the gorge before walking out. i was kinda bummed on the decision to hike out cuz the gorge was reportedly really good (& had been paddled by a couple west slopers over the years) ..


----------



## Chad D (May 11, 2005)

*Lime Creek Canyon*

The part we paddled was below Woods Lake. We put in at Lime Creek Park (shown on topos) at the climbing areas and took out at the bridge up the Brush Creek road from Thomasville. This section is on the pan side of Crooked Creek Pass.

Wood was an issue and willows were a pain in the ass at the start and at the end. We just took our time and picked away at it slowly. We had to leave our boats and gear and hike out after spending 7 hours on it the first day, went back in the next morning and spent another 4. I think we had 8 or so portages but the only rapid we couldnt boat was the big one that was clogged at the bottom with no eddys start to finish (~400yrds long and really steep with tons of moves).

I would like to here about other trips on this section if you have more info.

Chad


----------



## ToddG (Nov 29, 2003)

yeah, same place. beautiful putin & so close to the I70 corridor. 

i'll try to dig up some info from the guys that i went in there with. they got a heads up on it from some carbondale guys i think. somethin like that anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

*Back to the Thread's message*

Dear Eagle County boaters,
Not all of you are oscar myer weiners but for sure most of you are.
RCRE,

Sorry I have been absent from this Eagle bashing thread, but some things need to be cleared up here. A 20 day trip on the Grand Canyon for Gear Testing really takes you out of the scene, my apologies.

Routt County is not afraid of beer bongs. KT has had some very bad experiences drinking anything else besides whiskey before boating class V. Kudos to his superb liver. He would not have fired up Stupid the next day instead of rafting Oh - Be if he was drinking beer.

Eagle Co, Don't even try to stop this thread's message. If you all are trying to call us out, watch out cause we are now stronger than ever. With 3 first D's in our region last year and you all only having one sick creek that you somehow seem to never clean, I think you need to pipe down. Craporadon, you have some serious shit under your belt so this is directed at the rest of your slack ass crew. off the couch

And you boys better recognize that we are going to win most competitions and creek races throughout the state. Beware team D, I hope the timing won't be skewed towards them because I have some sick old boats that are going to shut yall up. Old school prijons bring the thunder, especially with the chunderposse bringing yall down. Wayne Chorter is back on the team, Chunderboy came to me in a dream and said, ask Kato and Waynechorter to travel the state with you in a mountain rescue ambulance and give the Eagle County Crowd a clinic in manners and local creek chainsaw cleaning. So when you are ready please schedule that around my event tour.
May 4th,5th, and 6th Glenwood, CO Glenwood Canyon Canoe and Kayak swap

May 18th 19th 20th Buena Vista CO CKS Paddlefest

May 28th Steamboat, Paddling Life Invitational, Memorial Day

May 29th - June 3rd Vail, Teva Mountain Games

June 9th, 10th, 11th Steamboat Springs, Yampa River Festival

off the couch is where we will continue to bash you all in a whitewater guide to the world. All need to know your shortcomings and I am happy to cry it from the roof tops. I still need help with content on this site so please email me photos if you want em posted by the runs I am missing, [email protected] .


Don't try to change to focus of this topic to what you wish you had done. We are going to come into your back yard, run it film it, and claim it. Cause when we claim we deliver.

Bring it!


----------



## KT (Feb 23, 2004)

Nick - were you in the Grand Canyon for a year? Check the date on the thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

new thread called eagle county weakness will work then. See new thread


----------

